# What Type Habitat



## arizona_mantis (Jun 23, 2007)

Hello i am going to get new mantis hat is pretty small that will grow up to like 3.5 cm it will be a l1 nymph and i was wondering what type of contanair i should put it in. i need something that will stop fruit flys from flying out. any suggesting thatn you


----------



## robo mantis (Jun 23, 2007)

Try using a jam jar and take out the middle and put netting in the gap.


----------



## arizona_mantis (Jun 23, 2007)

thank you i was wondering can i feed it those real small crickets?


----------



## robo mantis (Jun 23, 2007)

try fruit flies you can get them at petco.


----------



## arizona_mantis (Jun 23, 2007)

okay thank you fro your help i just hope they can catch them


----------



## Asa (Jun 23, 2007)

They will. Get the small wingless fruit flies. (Melengastor)


----------



## arizona_mantis (Jun 23, 2007)

thank you for the suggestions


----------



## Asa (Jun 23, 2007)

Another option would be a plastic 'fish bowl', with spagnum moss in the bottom.


----------



## arizona_mantis (Jun 24, 2007)

okay then i will probably go with the fish bowl. How much a month do you think i will spend on fruit flies for my small mantis?


----------



## Ben.M (Jun 24, 2007)

If u kept the fruit flys right, u will probaby need only 1 culture every month so thats $3 per month


----------



## Asa (Jun 24, 2007)

I'd say around 5-7$. Depends on the store I guess :wink: .


----------



## Rick (Jun 24, 2007)

Culture your own flies. Buy the medium and some containers and you can keep a constant supply going. I always have 10 cultures going at once. I always have flies. Those pet store cultures aren't much good.


----------



## Asa (Jun 24, 2007)

I just can't keep any cultures going.


----------



## Rick (Jun 24, 2007)

> I just can't keep any cultures going.


I was talking to arizona mantis. Fruit flies are simple to culture. Just because you have issues with it doesn't mean he will.


----------



## Asa (Jun 24, 2007)

Sorry Rick...hard to tell who you were talking to  .


----------



## arizona_mantis (Jun 24, 2007)

ok thank you for the suggestions i will try to culture my own hope it works


----------



## Black*Fox (Jun 28, 2007)

I already had my flie cultures going for some small toads I have, but my last batch looks weird. It usually turns blue when mixed with water, but it looks like white pourage instead. I can't tell if there are any magots in it yet, but saying there are, will it affect my pets any to feed them these flies?

I truetfuly don't think it will, but you can't help but wonder, and then you start to worry.


----------



## Asa (Jun 28, 2007)

Nah, shouldn't bother anything.


----------



## arizona_mantis (Jun 30, 2007)

someone said early that if you take care of the culture from petco then it will last for like a month. I want to know how to you take care of it well dont you just leave them in the viieal and thats it or do you do something spevial


----------



## OGIGA (Jun 30, 2007)

I just left them there and that's all. Now that I think about it, I think I should let the flies go once in a while so it doesn't get overpopulated. Overpopulation looks really nasty.


----------



## Asa (Jun 30, 2007)

> someone said early that if you take care of the culture from petco then it will last for like a month. I want to know how to you take care of it well dont you just leave them in the viieal and thats it or do you do something spevial


Leave them in a vial. Or, if you want to keep them longer, you can purchase a fruit fly media, and transport them to another vial when their food runs out.


----------



## colddigger (Jun 30, 2007)

a new mantis *That!*

i was stuck for a while on the hat, a mantis hat is an interesting idea but i would choose a full suit and act like a total spaz at stores...people would have a nice chuckle at my silliness

then i'd eat their dog


----------



## Asa (Jul 1, 2007)

> a new mantis *That!*i was stuck for a while on the hat, a mantis hat is an interesting idea but i would choose a full suit and act like a total spaz at stores...people would have a nice chuckle at my silliness
> 
> then i'd eat their dog


What are you talking about?!


----------

